# IHS Exotic Animal show - Durham - September 2013



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Make a date of it – 29th September 2013!

The Durham IHS Exotic Animal Show, now in its third year, will again take place at East Durham Community College (Houghall Campus), Houghall, Durham, County Durham, DH1 3SG. It will open at 10am, and judging starts at 11am. A full programme of scheduled events will follow shortly. It is run by the two local International Herpetological Society Branches.

For those unfamiliar with the day it’s a great combination of exhibition, “Crufts” style judging show (great for breeders wishing to showcase their breeding projects – imagine saying your reptile won first prize at an IHS show!) and trade stands selling all manner of reptile equipment at discounted prices. Already we have some great bookings including Coast to Coast Exotics, Blaydon Exotics, Prehistoric Pets / Reptile Room, Frogs R Us (Dave Booth) and of course Naturally Wild (Greame Skinner) with their popular venomous reptiles. There are more bookings to be announced!

Catering will be available again. There is ample car parking – watch out for the signage (as you enter the college grounds go up the drive, turn right and follow it around into the car park). The signs will have large arrows directing you to the Exhibition Hall.

Come along for a great day out, don’t forget to bring your animals along to enter into the show – you don’t have to be a breeder, or have an expensive animal, all are welcome to enter and the judging system means that all have an equal chance of winning a First, Second or Third Class / Best in Show at an official IHS show!

Please note – selling of animals at the event or on the grounds of the event is strictly forbidden.

For further details contact Kevin on 01325 283756 or Chris on 0191 4990333.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

RhacShack have just confirmed they will be showcasing their unrivalled array of New Caledonian gecko species. One of the top breeders in the UK!

More to follow!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

We are very excited to be a part of this, hope to see some old and new faces come along and saying hi!!!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Steve's Animal Ark has also just confirmed and will be bringing along a display of invertebrates for everyone to have a peek at as well!!


----------



## xJox (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, my daughter got her first cornsnake last Christmas - hes just a young normal carolina. She has just started at Houghall college doing animal care and she has heard about the reptile show on the 29th there. She really wants to take him along but doesn't think its worth her while with all the amazing rare species that will be there. I think it will be a great experience for her to take him along, what do you think? Also as this will be the first time taking him out, whats the best way to travel. We are thinking his faunarium with a bit of substrate, hide and greenery and a water bowl. Will he be ok for a few hours? 
Many thanks and I look forward to seeing you all there


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

xJox said:


> Hi, my daughter got her first cornsnake last Christmas - hes just a young normal carolina. She has just started at Houghall college doing animal care and she has heard about the reptile show on the 29th there. She really wants to take him along but doesn't think its worth her while with all the amazing rare species that will be there. I think it will be a great experience for her to take him along, what do you think? Also as this will be the first time taking him out, whats the best way to travel. We are thinking his faunarium with a bit of substrate, hide and greenery and a water bowl. Will he be ok for a few hours?
> Many thanks and I look forward to seeing you all there


Sorry for the late reply, its been a busy couple of weeks! Yes, I agree it will be a great experience for her, and being very honest it wouldnt be the first time a Corn snake has won "Best in Show". The judging system takes into account many aspects, it doesnt centre just on rarity value.

Yes, just bring him along with his faunarium, we provide heat cable to place them onto - and he will be fine for the car journey there and back. Leave his water bowl empty for the car journey.

Let me know if I can help further!

Kevin


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Classes are;

Chelonia (Tortoises and Turtles)
Rats / Kings / Corns / Milk snakes
Boas and Pythons
Agamids (includes Bearded Dragons, water Dragons etc)
Iguanids (Includes Anoles, Collared lizards etc)
Ground geckos (Includes Leopard, Fat Tail, Wonder geckos etc)
Arboreal geckos (Includes Tokay, Day geckos etc)
Other Lizards (Chameleons, Monitors and all other species not covered above)

Finally there is a best in show and a fun "ugly" class for those animals only their owners could love!

There are First, Second and Third Certificates given in each class, and a £5 for first prize in each class to spend with either Blaydon Exotics or Coast to Coast Exotics who will be there on the day. The best in show also wins £25 to spend at the new Horny Toad on-line shop at www.coasttocoast.co.uk.

Its a great fun day out - for pet owners and especially for breeders who will be able to claim the kudos of winning an International Herpetological Society show!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Having a dippy day - missed off the Amphibian class and also the Invertebrates class (including tarantulas)!


----------



## xJox (Jan 1, 2013)

Would just like to say thanks Kevin, Sam is very proud of her show snake that shes now calling it haha. Not the most difficult class today but shes very proud of her 2nd place  and its nice to know we have a hypo and not a normal, not sure what to do about the name tho - Ralph is not a great name for a female lol. It was great to meet you aswell 

Jo


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

xJox said:


> Would just like to say thanks Kevin, Sam is very proud of her show snake that shes now calling it haha. Not the most difficult class today but shes very proud of her 2nd place  and its nice to know we have a hypo and not a normal, not sure what to do about the name tho - Ralph is not a great name for a female lol. It was great to meet you aswell
> 
> Jo


Good to meet you too! Glad you enjoyed the day! It turned out to be a great day for all - and looks like the showis going from strength to strength (this had the largest turnout of all three annual shows) - watch out for our plans in 2014!


----------

